# baseboards hot but thermostat disconnected



## bentz69 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello everyone.

I will try my best to explain the situation but please bear with me since I really dont know much about boilers. If I leave any important information out then please tell me.

To start, I moved into a new home over this past summer. I have a older Burnham boiler that uses oil, has 3 heating zones (basement, 1st floor, 2nd floor) and heats the hot water. I turned on the heat in every zone about a month ago to make sure all the baseboards in the house were functional. During this time, I heard a lot of gurgling coming from a few off the baseboards. I figured there was a lot of the air in the pipes so I needed to the bleed the system. Fast forward to several days ago.

I turned on the heat in each zone at the same time and waited about 20 minutes to get everything hot. I started with the basement zone, then the 1st floor and finally the 2nd floor. I connected my hose to the drain for the basement zone, closed the valve before the pump then opened the drain valve to let the water out. For each zone I needed to open the fill valve to allow more pressure. Each zone was done the same way. byt BTW, there are no zone valves on this system. There was a lot of brown/black water and substantial amount of air coming out the of the hose for each heating zone.

When I was done bleeding each zone, I noticed the water pressure was almost 30psi. Since the hose was still attached to 2nd foor zone, I opened the valve to allow some water out to lower the pressure and I set the water pressure to the same 21psi that is was set to before I bled the system.

So heres my problem that I never noticed before. The second floor has 4 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. The 2 baseboards in my bedroom and the 1 baseboard in a seperate bedroom are constantly warm/hot no matter what. All the other baseboards are cold. At first, I thought the thermostat went bad so I completely removed it from the wall. That didnt work and those same baseboards are still warm. Then I figured something happened to the pump. I connected the multimeter to the pump but its not pulling any volts. So its definitly not running. The only way I can stop these baseboards from giving off heat is to close the valve on the rear of the boiler that goes to the second floor.

I dont understand how these baseboards can be giving off heat if there is no thermostat connected and the pump is not running. What is pulling the water through the pipes?

Thanks for the help


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

bentz69 said:


> What is pulling the water through the pipes?



Magical H2O gnomes.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You know when everything fails, get some relief here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You are going to have to bite the bullet and call a licensed professional to service your equipment.


----------

